# Creating UDP socket (via PHP) in Jail fails randomly



## Ben (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have a jail which has PHP installed. I try to send UDP packages to a syslogd instance via a PHP function (socket_sendto). Randomly I receive "Operation not permitted" errors. Could this be related to jail settings? The sysctl setting security.jail.allow_raw_sockets is set to 0. Has anybody had similar issues?

Thanks.


----------

